
Ex-Uber self-driving head declares bankruptcy after $179M loss to Google - tedsanders
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-waymo-uber/ex-uber-self-driving-head-declares-bankruptcy-after-179-million-loss-to-google-idUSKBN20R37A
======
notlukesky
Lewandowski’s business “partner in crime” Lior Ron settled with Google for
less than 10 million USD. It is unclear from the article if Lewandowsky had an
opportunity to settle as well.

